# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Quelle plage pour se baigner avec son chien?

## Sarah Arsydtri

Bonjour,

Voilà, étant un peu dans la galère cette année, pas de vacances!

On aimerait néanmoins passer une journée à la plage, ou lac, ou peu importe... où l'on pourrait se baigner avec notre lab et notre BA...

Biensûr j'ai regardé la liste des plages autorisées sur différents sites, mais dans le calvados, c'est pas franchement explicite, elles n'y sont pas toutes, certaines sont erronnées, oui, parce qu'à Deauville, c'est censé être autorisé, et on s'est fait realé l'année dernière par un mec qui nous a suivi en Quad jusqu'à temps qu'on quitte la plage!!! pas très accueillant!

On a finit au bout de la plage de Trouville, a moitié cachés, bref...pas terrible comme ambiance!

Des amis se sont fait la belle à Arromanche, pourtant interdite, mais ils y ont passé toute la journée sans encombre...

Alors que faire?

Quelqu'un connait-il une plage à proximité de la RP, où l'on pourrait aller? autorisée ou pas, je m'en fiche un peu! 

Voire même intra-RP! mais à Rambouillet, aux étangs de Hollande, la baignade est interdite aux chiens, à la Base de Loisirs de SQY aussi!!!

Bref, vraiment besoin de changer d'air juste pour une journée et de faire decouvrir la baignade à notre BA d'un an le mois prochain!

Merci d'avance de votre aide!

----------


## sylviana

Vous avez regarder un peu plus haut? Somme? Seine-Martime? Pas-de-Calais?

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

Non car nous souhaitons faire l'aller-retour dans la journée, donc déjà la Normandie ça nous fait 4h de route AR, j'ai pas vraiment envie de passer plus de temps en voiture qu'à la plage...

----------


## skapounkette

Je n'y suis jamais allée mais j'ai des amis qui se baignent souvent avec leurs 3 chiens dans le 77 au lac d'Hermé (vers Provins).

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

Merci beaucoup, je vais me renseigner alors! Tu sais si c'est un minimum aménagé (tables de picnic, semblant de plage) ou si tout est sauvage...?

----------


## Ysis299

bonjour , en seine et marne pas de soucis en bord de seine  (Hermé) sinon dans l'yonne (Vinneuf)  , entre Provins et Montereau il y a de nombreuses sablières , à côté de Bray (Bazoches les Bray , plein de sablières au  niveau du lieu dit "la grande bosse"  ainsi que des bras de la veille "seine" ( un nouveau ncanal a été créé), sinon le vieux canal y est abandonné  (plus de peniche) donc à certains endroits les berges sont faciles d'accès;  tout est sauvage ! 
 Plus proche , possibilité aussi dans les "trous d'eau " de la fôret Notre Dame à Sucy en Brie (94)  ma voisine à un Golden et c'est là qu'il se baigne , ma Beagle n'aimant pas l'eau je recherche moins  ; (possibilité de pic niquer dans le parc départemental des sports (chiens autorisés en laisse ou au parc departemental du Morbras (idem chien en laisse et tables de pici nique et sanitaires.
 pour les prochaines vacances les km de plages entre Notre Dame de Monts et St Jean de Monts (Vendée) sont libres d'accès aux chiens et à toutes hueres (nous en revennons) et pour nous plages pavillon bleu et surveillées

----------


## Noemie-

Sur mon petit futé spécial chien, j'ai quelques plages de cité avec par contre obligation de tenir en laisse :

plage d'arromanche les bains, plage d'asnelles, plage d'auberville, plage de blonville sur mer, plage de cricqueboeuf, plage de deauville, plage de grandcamp-maisy, plage de honfleur, plage de houlgate "chien autorisé seulement sur les extrémités de la plage à marée basse", plage de ouistreham "chien autorisé dans le secteur car ferryà l'est de la palge" ...

----------


## Sarah Arsydtri

MErci pour ces réponses, en revanche en ce qui concerne les plages d'arromanche et de grandcamp, elles sont interdites aux chiens! je ne sais pas de quand date ton guide, mais en tout cas elles sont interdites d'après 30 millions et encore d'autres sites...

Après pour les bords de Seine, c'est sympa pour le chien, mais nous on peut s'y baigner aussi?

Je voudrais juste un endroit où me baigner AVEC mes chiens... et c'est vraiment la galère à trouver!!!

----------

